# Need laptop, suggestions?



## my2¢

Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice. 

She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.   

I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.


----------



## Pogo

my2¢ said:


> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.



I just went through this with a comprehensive search for what I wanted.  My old system was moving at glacial speed and giving me all kinds of hints that it wanted to retire.

I settled on a Dell Latitude E6530 -- you have to get very specific with these model numbers -- with an Intel i7 processor.  Several years old and wiped out with a new hard drive but in excellent physical shape.  Built like a tank and runs like the wind.

The hard drive is solid state so it's way WAY faster than a spin-up, which I'll be adding by removing the CD and inserting a 500 gig new traditional HD, a process I can do in 30 seconds.  The spin-up will hold the bulky files and the SSHD does the operating system.

Other than _still _not getting the lighted keyboard I wanted it's got everything I could possibly ask and it's lightning quick.  All told with the extra hard drive it will have cost me just over $200.  Purchased from eBay.


----------



## Ringel05

my2¢ said:


> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.


----------



## there4eyeM

Ringel05 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
Click to expand...

....and, it's rice powered!


----------



## Ringel05

my2¢ said:


> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.



This is for real....... 
Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for real.......
> Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers
Click to expand...


That's basically the route I took several years ago when I got the laptop that ran out of steam -- the "budget" line.  Probably paid around 400 at the time too.

The thing is you pay all that markup for a "latest" product, much like a car.  This one I'm on now was in its "new" day a high-end product and prolly cost four times that -- but now it's "dated" and costs half that.  And I've got far more in performance with my $200 investment than I ever had with my $400 one, even when it was new and fresh.

So I don't think I'd walk into a store again.


----------



## Pogo

there4eyeM said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and, it's rice powered!
Click to expand...



That's ricist!


----------



## Erinwltr

Ringel05 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for real.......
> Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers
Click to expand...

That Asus VivoBook 14 is serious contender.  Light, powerful, great sized screen and the keyboard is comfortable.


----------



## there4eyeM

Pogo said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and, it's rice powered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ricist!
Click to expand...

There you liberals go again! Your cry-baby bleeding hearts! Racists everywhere! In the woodpile! Under the bed! Behind the abacus! 
Oh! You said "ricist"!
Nevermind!


----------



## Indeependent

Buy at a store and have them boot it successfully for you before you walk out with it.


----------



## Pogo

there4eyeM said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and, it's rice powered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ricist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you liberals go again! Your cry-baby bleeding hearts! Racists everywhere! In the woodpile! Under the bed! Behind the abacus!
> Oh! You said "ricist"!
> Nevermind!
Click to expand...


Actually it takes on a whole 'nother meaning if you do it in a Southern accent....


----------



## koshergrl

I walk into the nearest best buy, fred meyer, or walmart and look at what they have.
I pick the one usually that is marked down the most, usually because they are no longer carrying them...which means it isn't the brand new version of whatever people are paying too much for.

I picked up a beautiful HP desktop set up for the kids last year that way.

I also got my current chromebook that way.


----------



## my2¢

Ringel05 said:


>




I laugh but I shouldn't.  I do remember this from the 60's, think everybody in our family used it once and found out it was just another piece of crap: 



 ​And back in '71 during the first week of high school physics we learned to use our:





, much more useful.​


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Soggy in NOLA

my2¢ said:


> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.



I have a Lenovo Yoga, totally solid state.  It's pretty nice.  My last was a Dell XPS 15, expensive, total piece of garbage.  I also have a MacBook Pro, an iPad and a Surface Pro.  All pretty decent machines.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and, it's rice powered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ricist!
Click to expand...

Unkotare is offended.......


----------



## Ringel05

Soggy in NOLA said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a Lenovo Yoga*, totally solid state.  It's pretty nice.  My last was a Dell XPS 15, expensive, total piece of garbage.  I also have a MacBook Pro, an iPad and a Surface Pro.  All pretty decent machines.
Click to expand...

Want another one?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for real.......
> Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Asus VivoBook 14 is serious contender.  Light, powerful, great sized screen and the keyboard is comfortable.
Click to expand...


  Had three ASUS and had nothing but problems with them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Funny....
Just ordered a new 15 inch MacBook Pro about ten minutes ago.
    Selling my 2015 MacBook Pro.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for real.......
> Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Asus VivoBook 14 is serious contender.  Light, powerful, great sized screen and the keyboard is comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had three ASUS and had nothing but problems with them.
Click to expand...


The only reliable part of my Asus was the power supply I salvaged.  Still works just fine, unlike the lemon-laptop that came with it.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for real.......
> Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Asus VivoBook 14 is serious contender.  Light, powerful, great sized screen and the keyboard is comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had three ASUS and had nothing but problems with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reliable part of my Asus was the power supply I salvaged.  Still works just fine, unlike the lemon-laptop that came with it.
Click to expand...

I've been using Dells forever, rarely ever had a problem (one hard drive went bad after 5 years) and I buy refurbished.


----------



## waltky

Try a local computer users group...

... check with yer local library.


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for real.......
> Top 10 Best Laptops Under $400 of 2018 - Best Guide for Budget Buyers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Asus VivoBook 14 is serious contender.  Light, powerful, great sized screen and the keyboard is comfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had three ASUS and had nothing but problems with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reliable part of my Asus was the power supply I salvaged.  Still works just fine, unlike the lemon-laptop that came with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been using Dells forever, rarely ever had a problem (one hard drive went bad after 5 years) and I buy refurbished.
Click to expand...


I read lots of reviews and they said this one was built like a tank, and it is.

Had limited experience with Dells, just one.  Not bad for a company that used to make comic books.


----------



## my2¢

Haven't been to the thread in a couple of days.  Here's the deal.  Wife asked what we're going to do about getting a new laptop.  Very innocently said we'll look for something she's comfortable with technology-wise and take it from there.  Few hours later she said I made her feel stupid.  Now there isn't a week that goes by where she's not asking me to look at the TV and/or remote because she can't get to something or other. I didn't bring that up and thought I had put things very diplomatically.  

Anyways, thanks all for the very useful notes and resources.  Biggest drawback to any action hasn't been my mouth but this Arizona heat which puts a damper on both of us wanting to go out for anything but the bare necessities.


----------



## Pogo

my2¢ said:


> Haven't been to the thread in a couple of days.  Here's the deal.  Wife asked what we're going to do about getting a new laptop.  Very innocently said we'll look for something she's comfortable with technology-wise and take it from there.  Few hours later she said I made her feel stupid.  Now there isn't a week that goes by where she's not asking me to look at the TV and/or remote because she can't get to something or other. I didn't bring that up and thought I had put things very diplomatically.
> 
> Anyways, thanks all for the very useful notes and resources.  Biggest drawback to any action hasn't been my mouth but this Arizona heat which puts a damper on both of us wanting to go out for anything but the bare necessities.



If it matters I've loaded up the Dell with the supplementary 500 gig disk drive and it's working famously, smooth, lightning fast, and the whole deal cost me $210.  More bang for the buck than I've ever had before.


----------



## addy smith

There are lots of good laptops are available on the market under $400. For example

Acer Aspire E 15 E5
HP 15-BS020WM
Samsung Chromebook Plus XE513C24
 Dell Inspiron 3000 Series 
ASUS Chromebook Flip C213SA


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

I'd recommend a Dell or an Asus laptop. They seem to make the best products, according to the reviews I've watched / read.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucian Hodoboc said:


> I'd recommend a Dell or an Asus laptop. They seem to make the best products, according to the reviews I've watched / read.



  ASUS are pieces of shit.
Had three of them and they all crapped out within a year.

    Macbook Pro is the way to go.
The things are damn near flawless.


----------



## dannyboys

I went to a nearby Staples and told them to give me a call if anyone returned the latest Apple laptop.
Some people are given it as a gift but they would rather have the cash so they return it.
I got a call a week later.
Was able to purchase a top of the line Apple laptop still in the package for $300 off the original selling price.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dannyboys said:


> I went to a nearby Staples and told them to give me a call if anyone returned the latest Apple laptop.
> Some people are given it as a gift but they would rather have the cash so they return it.
> I got a call a week later.
> Was able to purchase a top of the line Apple laptop still in the package for $300 off the original selling price.



 You cant go wrong with a MAC.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Macbook Pro is the way to go.
> The things are damn near flawless.


Too bad they're too small. Why don't they make them with a 17-inch screen size, like they used to?


----------



## Gracie

Don't know about laptops, but my ASUS desktop has been going for 7 years now, with no probs except a fan getting old, which I replaced. Still humming along, even after being dragged around during our homeless time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucian Hodoboc said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook Pro is the way to go.
> The things are damn near flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they're too small. Why don't they make them with a 17-inch screen size, like they used to?
Click to expand...


  I'm fine with the 15 inch screen.
The Retina display is outstanding!!!


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Don't know about laptops, but my ASUS desktop has been going for 7 years now, with no probs except a fan getting old, which I replaced. Still humming along, even after being dragged around during our homeless time.



I think you lucked out, my experience was the direct opposite.  I agree with HereWeGoAgain upstairs -- Asus was the worst one I ever had.  But mine was a laptop, perhaps that's the difference.  

I haven't actually had a desktop for about 15 years.  Still have that one though.  Gateway with XP.


----------



## Picaro

I build my own PC's, and for something portable I get a tablet for  $100 or so and just copy whatever I need to it if I need to travel. Never liked any laptops I ever saw, and don't know anybody who did own them who didn't have trouble with them all the time.


----------



## Ringel05

Picaro said:


> I build my own PC's, and for something portable I get a tablet for  $100 or so and just copy whatever I need to it if I need to travel. Never liked any laptops I ever saw, and don't know anybody who did own them who didn't have trouble with them all the time.


You never had a problem with a desk top?  That's astounding!!!!!


----------



## Picaro

Ringel05 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I build my own PC's, and for something portable I get a tablet for  $100 or so and just copy whatever I need to it if I need to travel. Never liked any laptops I ever saw, and don't know anybody who did own them who didn't have trouble with them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You never had a problem with a desk top?  That's astounding!!!!!
Click to expand...


Nope, just a power supply going out once, after 4 years, replaced, lasted another 6 years and went out again, but they had quit making supplies like the old one, so  I built a new one. My first PC still works, it finally just went obsolete and I built a new one, which also still works fine, just went obsolete also; current one is going on 7 years old and has only been turned off a couple of times in its entire life, due to a blackout during a storm, and being moved to another room and cleaned; I'm one of those who never turn theirs off and on, as that wears them out quicker; I just leave on 24/7.

Laptops cost 3-4X more than a PC that has much more capability, even with the cheap memory these days; they run hot and don't have the lifespans, and still most have crappy batteries. A decent tablet is much better for the money, and stuff is easily downloaded to them from a PC or copied to a PC via merely drag and drop over USB ports. No need for over-priced laptops. A very good reliable PC can built for less than $300 if you scrounge, or built off the shelf for $600 to $1,000 these days, a tablet for $90-120.


----------



## addy smith

Hey Friend,
Well, There are many good laptops available on the market that really suits your pocket. For Example, 

Acer Aspire E 15 E5
HP 15-BS020WM
Acer Chromebook R 13
Samsung Chromebook Plus 
HP 15-BA009DX 
Lenovo IdeaPad 320
Now, You can choose the best one for you. You can also purchase it from Amazon.


----------



## Picaro

A note of warning: The Chinese have been slipping spyware into their chips, and probably the capability to disable the microprocessors as well. If you haven't this news yet, look it up.


----------



## Ringel05

Picaro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I build my own PC's, and for something portable I get a tablet for  $100 or so and just copy whatever I need to it if I need to travel. Never liked any laptops I ever saw, and don't know anybody who did own them who didn't have trouble with them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You never had a problem with a desk top?  That's astounding!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, just a power supply going out once, after 4 years, replaced, lasted another 6 years and went out again, but they had quit making supplies like the old one, so  I built a new one. My first PC still works, it finally just went obsolete and I built a new one, which also still works fine, just went obsolete also; current one is going on 7 years old and has only been turned off a couple of times in its entire life, due to a blackout during a storm, and being moved to another room and cleaned; I'm one of those who never turn theirs off and on, as that wears them out quicker; I just leave on 24/7.
> 
> Laptops cost 3-4X more than a PC that has much more capability, even with the cheap memory these days; they run hot and don't have the lifespans, and still most have crappy batteries. A decent tablet is much better for the money, and stuff is easily downloaded to them from a PC or copied to a PC via merely drag and drop over USB ports. No need for over-priced laptops. A very good reliable PC can built for less than $300 if you scrounge, or built off the shelf for $600 to $1,000 these days, a tablet for $90-120.
Click to expand...

Soooooo you did have problems, power supply fail is a problem..........  As for laptops I've only used Dell (refurbished = inexpensive) and only ever had to replace two hard drives on two different older laptops.  Knock on wood I've only had a hard drive and a mobo go out on any of my builds and they were both pretty old.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'm surprised the ipad isn't cutting it. ipads are better than most laptops.

As far as laptops, I use Getac. Mainly for the hardware perks. That's well out of the 400 dollar range, though.

I really am thinking about a macbook. Mainly because I trust Apple more than I do Microsoft.


----------



## Ringel05

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm surprised the ipad isn't cutting it. ipads are better than most laptops.
> 
> As far as laptops, I use Getac. Mainly for the hardware perks. That's well out of the 400 dollar range, though.
> 
> I really am thinking about a macbook. Mainly because *I trust Apple more than I do Microsoft.*


To each their own. Personally I trust Linux more than either Apple or Microsoft.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ringel05 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the ipad isn't cutting it. ipads are better than most laptops.
> 
> As far as laptops, I use Getac. Mainly for the hardware perks. That's well out of the 400 dollar range, though.
> 
> I really am thinking about a macbook. Mainly because *I trust Apple more than I do Microsoft.*
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own. Personally I trust Linux more than either Apple or Microsoft.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's true. I tried it but it was too confusing. Plus I couldn't get any of my drivers to install and work. I would have been willing to keep using it and would have taken time to be patient and get comfortable with it if the drivers worked. 

The main thing that killed it for me was that I need my global gps antennas to work and I need my 4G connection to be able too link up to satellites wherever I'm at. I need to be able to physically see the satellite graphic and know where they're at in orbit. That wasn't possible with Linux, my drivers weren't compatible.


----------



## Picaro

Ringel05 said:


> Soooooo you did have problems, power supply fail is a problem..........




Not after so many years, it isn't; it's expected, not to mention it lasted far longer than it was rated to. Took 30 minutes, and back up for another long run of 24/7 days.


----------



## Windparadox

`
No laptop for me until I deal with the stuff in my basement.
`
`


----------



## Ringel05

Natural Citizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the ipad isn't cutting it. ipads are better than most laptops.
> 
> As far as laptops, I use Getac. Mainly for the hardware perks. That's well out of the 400 dollar range, though.
> 
> I really am thinking about a macbook. Mainly because *I trust Apple more than I do Microsoft.*
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own. Personally I trust Linux more than either Apple or Microsoft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's true. I tried it but it was too confusing. Plus I couldn't get any of my drivers to install and work. I would have been willing to keep using it and would have taken time to be patient and get comfortable with it if the drivers worked.
> 
> The main thing that killed it for me was that I need my global gps antennas to work and I need my 4G connection to be able too link up to satellites wherever I'm at. I need to be able to physically see the satellite graphic and know where they're at in orbit. That wasn't possible with Linux, my drivers weren't compatible.
Click to expand...

How long ago was that?


----------



## Ringel05

Picaro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo you did have problems, power supply fail is a problem..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not after so many years, it isn't; it's expected, not to mention it lasted far longer than it was rated to. Took 30 minutes, and back up for another long run of 24/7 days.
Click to expand...

Then we define "problems" differently.


----------



## Pogo

Windparadox said:


> `
> No laptop for me until I deal with the stuff in my basement.
> `
> `



Wow, killer stereo!


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I build my own PC's, and for something portable I get a tablet for  $100 or so and just copy whatever I need to it if I need to travel. Never liked any laptops I ever saw, and don't know anybody who did own them who didn't have trouble with them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You never had a problem with a desk top?  That's astounding!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, just a power supply going out once, after 4 years, replaced, lasted another 6 years and went out again, but they had quit making supplies like the old one, so  I built a new one. My first PC still works, it finally just went obsolete and I built a new one, which also still works fine, just went obsolete also; current one is going on 7 years old and has only been turned off a couple of times in its entire life, due to a blackout during a storm, and being moved to another room and cleaned; I'm one of those who never turn theirs off and on, as that wears them out quicker; I just leave on 24/7.
> 
> Laptops cost 3-4X more than a PC that has much more capability, even with the cheap memory these days; they run hot and don't have the lifespans, and still most have crappy batteries. A decent tablet is much better for the money, and stuff is easily downloaded to them from a PC or copied to a PC via merely drag and drop over USB ports. No need for over-priced laptops. A very good reliable PC can built for less than $300 if you scrounge, or built off the shelf for $600 to $1,000 these days, a tablet for $90-120.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo you did have problems, power supply fail is a problem..........  As for laptops I've only used Dell (refurbished = inexpensive) and only ever had to replace two hard drives on two different older laptops.  Knock on wood I've only had a hard drive and a mobo go out on any of my builds and they were both pretty old.
Click to expand...


Hey I gots a question it just occurred to me to ask.

So this Dell system is working very well but there's one thing it does that's annoying.  I do a lot of audio work via USB interface and when I record, I get a boatload of hash noise from the power supply -- it goes down (but not completely away) if I pull the power cable out.  I can subtract it out in post but that's a PITA.

I ordered a Tripp Lite shielded USB cable with chokes on each end hoping I could stifle the ground loop but it made no difference.  The power supply is grounded, and the noise is worse if the laptop and the mixer are plugged into the same circuit branch (which is already double-conversion clean power) so I plug the laptop straight into the wall and it helps but doesn't disappear.  Even running on battery it's still somewhat there, even if I use the shielded USB cable.

All I can think of at this point is replacing the power supply....?  But that wouldn't solve why it still does it on battery.


----------



## edward37

No problem with the greatest AAPL


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I build my own PC's, and for something portable I get a tablet for  $100 or so and just copy whatever I need to it if I need to travel. Never liked any laptops I ever saw, and don't know anybody who did own them who didn't have trouble with them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You never had a problem with a desk top?  That's astounding!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, just a power supply going out once, after 4 years, replaced, lasted another 6 years and went out again, but they had quit making supplies like the old one, so  I built a new one. My first PC still works, it finally just went obsolete and I built a new one, which also still works fine, just went obsolete also; current one is going on 7 years old and has only been turned off a couple of times in its entire life, due to a blackout during a storm, and being moved to another room and cleaned; I'm one of those who never turn theirs off and on, as that wears them out quicker; I just leave on 24/7.
> 
> Laptops cost 3-4X more than a PC that has much more capability, even with the cheap memory these days; they run hot and don't have the lifespans, and still most have crappy batteries. A decent tablet is much better for the money, and stuff is easily downloaded to them from a PC or copied to a PC via merely drag and drop over USB ports. No need for over-priced laptops. A very good reliable PC can built for less than $300 if you scrounge, or built off the shelf for $600 to $1,000 these days, a tablet for $90-120.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo you did have problems, power supply fail is a problem..........  As for laptops I've only used Dell (refurbished = inexpensive) and only ever had to replace two hard drives on two different older laptops.  Knock on wood I've only had a hard drive and a mobo go out on any of my builds and they were both pretty old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I gots a question it just occurred to me to ask.
> 
> So this Dell system is working very well but there's one thing it does that's annoying.  I do a lot of audio work via USB interface and when I record, I get a boatload of hash noise from the power supply -- it goes down (but not completely away) if I pull the power cable out.  I can subtract it out in post but that's a PITA.
> 
> I ordered a Tripp Lite shielded USB cable with chokes on each end hoping I could stifle the ground loop but it made no difference.  The power supply is grounded, and the noise is worse if the laptop and the mixer are plugged into the same circuit branch (which is already double-conversion clean power) so I plug the laptop straight into the wall and it helps but doesn't disappear.  Even running on battery it's still somewhat there, even if I use the shielded USB cable.
> 
> All I can think of at this point is replacing the power supply....?  But that wouldn't solve why it still does it on battery.
Click to expand...

Sorry, that's above my pay grade........  I.E. I know nothing about that.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ringel05 said:


> How long ago was that?



About two years ago, I think. Something like that. Maybe a year and a half.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dang. Windy looks totally different, huh?


----------



## Picaro

Pogo said:


> Hey I gots a question it just occurred to me to ask.
> 
> So this Dell system is working very well but there's one thing it does that's annoying.  I do a lot of audio work via USB interface and when I record, I get a boatload of hash noise from the power supply -- it goes down (but not completely away) if I pull the power cable out.  I can subtract it out in post but that's a PITA.
> 
> I ordered a Tripp Lite shielded USB cable with chokes on each end hoping I could stifle the ground loop but it made no difference.  The power supply is grounded, and the noise is worse if the laptop and the mixer are plugged into the same circuit branch (which is already double-conversion clean power) so I plug the laptop straight into the wall and it helps but doesn't disappear.  Even running on battery it's still somewhat there, even if I use the shielded USB cable.
> 
> All I can think of at this point is replacing the power supply....?  But that wouldn't solve why it still does it on battery.



I know exactly what is causing that, it's a common issue with cheap ass crap electronics like laptops, but since you're a filthy lying Commie traitor I'm not going to tell you.


----------



## Windparadox

Natural Citizen said:


> Dang. Windy looks totally different, huh?


`
This is.....
`
`


----------



## Skull Pilot

my2¢ said:


> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.


Here's a suggestion

Don't ask people on an anonymous message board for advice


----------



## Sunni Man

Bought a 13" Macbook Pro back in 2010

Love the lighted keyboard.

Except for having to replace the battery twice over the years, it has ran flawless.  ...


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a suggestion
> 
> *Don't ask people on an anonymous message board for advice*
Click to expand...

Yeah, that would be like going to the Apple, Linux or Microsoft forums for advice.......


----------



## Ringel05

Natural Citizen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About two years ago, I think. Something like that. Maybe a year and a half.
Click to expand...

Next question is which brand of Linux did you try?


----------



## frigidweirdo

my2¢ said:


> Wife finally decided her Apple iPad doesn't cut it and wants to get a new laptop.  I've stuck with a desktop computer through the years so I'm not much help in offering advice.
> 
> She'll be using Office 365 (Outlook, Word, Excel), cruising the web (Facebook and such) and for doing her banking and paying assorted bills.  Pretty basic.
> 
> I'm thinking around $400 would get her what she needs.  Any suggestions as to (1) a good laptop and (2) where to purchase it would be appreciated.



I just got Asus after years of HP, wish I'd gone with HP. Reliable, I use it quite a lot and yes they sort of die after about 5 years of hard use, they're reliable during that time. 

The Asus isn't bad, I got a dodgy Windows on it, and now have Linux and attempting to get windows on virtual box (I got it for 5 minutes and it broke earlier on.) The actual machine had a problem with the keyboard that I got fixed, besides that it works. But the screen seems to be not that good.


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About two years ago, I think. Something like that. Maybe a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next question is which brand of Linux did you try?
Click to expand...


He got the Canadian version --- Canux.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About two years ago, I think. Something like that. Maybe a year and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next question is which brand of Linux did you try?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got the Canadian version --- Canux.
Click to expand...

Dog sled drivers?


----------



## Archit Roy

For your need, You should definitely go with the Lenovo Ideapad 330 (Ryzen on) which come under your budget and has a good and portable body. It comes with 1TB HDD, 4GN RAM and has Ryzen 7 Series. So this one will fit in your budget.


----------



## Ringel05

Nora Lily said:


> let me know what are your requirements and for what purpose you want to use the laptop?


What are you selling?


----------

